# Pensacola International on HOOK WARS!!



## bully48

Here is a trailer from an upcoming series called HOOKWARS!! Alot of this video footage is filmed from the International Billfish Tourney this year. there is alot footage also filmed from boats in orange beach. right now the show is up to an hour long. they will be here filming this weekend during the white marlin shootout. As soon as they let me know when and what network it will air on i will fill you in!! 

Take a look and see if this something you would enjoy in a weekly series on your TV.

WARNING: There is footage of a marlin being killed so if this offends you please dont watch as i dont wanna hear your "Why would you kill such a creature" discussion. Also there is footage of a BALD Headed guy that may scare you away also!! ENJOY click on the one on the left!!

http://www.billfishchasers.com/hookwars/hookwars.html


----------



## rigrunner05

cant wait to see it finished! going to be sweet!!!


----------



## bombtosser

holy crap, if that video don't get you ready to billfish you better stay at the house.. cause it was awesome!!


----------



## Downtime2

bully48 said:


> Also there is footage of a BALD Headed guy that may scare you away also!!


 
Heyyy.... I represent that remark....


----------



## MillerTime

Forgive me if this is a stupid question but right away in the video when the one guy says anyone can sink out there was the boat being pulled backwards by a marlin or something? It seemed like a pretty big boat and was being pulled back pretty well.


----------



## Downtime2

Not being pulled, he's backing down hard on a fish to get in close enough to catch, tag or release or gaff. That is a 56 Viking...


----------



## MillerTime

Ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Caspr21

sweet clip.............i even got a in on a 2 second clip at the international!


----------



## Justin B

Awesome video, I would definitly watch the series.


----------



## feelin' wright

Looks really cool. I would watch it.


----------



## Bow Down

Looks awesome Kevin!




Caspr21 said:


> sweet clip.............i even got a in on a 2 second clip at the international!


Same here...donating money!


----------



## Head Kned

I'm hooked, when and where will this come on?


----------



## redeyes

I'd watch it every week.


----------



## Tom Pace

Big thumbs up to Charles and the whole crew. I think this has some serious potential.


----------



## Lyin Too

I will definitely watch and record too. Makes me wanna go NOW


----------



## MrFish

Anyone ever hear anything about this show? I haven't seen anything, didn't know if I might have missed it.


----------



## Ultralite

Downtime2 said:


> Heyyy.... I represent that remark....



seen this one before...good job wade...


----------



## bully48

The last we heard a couple of months ago! Charles had deal in the works with a pilot program on the Velocity channel. I believe it's channel 1099 on cox cable. From my understanding they will be back on the gulf coast starting at the Memorial Day Tourney hitting the tournaments and concluding with the new Blue Marlin Grand Championship at the wharf. I will keep you posted when it airs. But it sounds good to go!


----------



## Ocean Master

That would be another great show to watch and help the sport and captains.

You can definately tell by the Southern Drawl accent it's in Alabama.

I sure hope it makes it to broadcast.


----------



## Xiphius

Kevin, thats gonna be good, how many boats were camera crews on?


----------



## seanclearly

I talk to Charles almost weekly and they are still working on the pilot. He will be getting all the footage he can again this year at all the big tournements. It should be a cool show once it gets finalized. I know he is still working hard on it.


----------



## collinscraft2

That is incredible. I'll never be able to afford that kind of fishing, but man it looks like fun. I'll be watching for the show to air. We live in a great place to be a fisherman!!!


----------



## MrFish

Any updates?


----------



## samoajoe

I hope it makes it into numerous episodes. A lot of the time this sort of show has to appeal to a mass audience to last any length of time. I'm going to watch either way!


----------

